# Setting up controller (Stg 3-SnowPerformance) on 01 TT 225Q



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Just installed a Snow Performance Stg3 W/M kit here in my Audi TT 225Q this winter (1.8t, 225hp K04). Currently running a FMIC, full bolt ons, 24psi max, APR 93 programming, exhaust, 3" dp, etc. 

Scott at USRT helped me setup my system suggesting a 175 post intercooler nozzle and I also have a 60 nozzle post TB in one of their adaptor plates. Dual nozzle setup of course with with solenoid upgrade appropriately placed... awesome guys! Maybe I'll shoot him an email next if he doesn't respond here...but.. 

Went out to try and set the baselines for the controller before I get VAGCOM out and do some logging. Just to have some reference to start with... 

Came up with the following... 
Crusing P/W 11% +5%= 16% 
WOT P/W (this confused me...one time it seemed like 60%...but I programmed the setting of 80% because it did pull that one time when I was looking (hard to watch controller and eyes on road at same time...wish you could freeze max or baseline values in a "non-injection" mode) 
So... 

WOT P/W: 80% - 5% = 75% (currently) 

Cruising 1/4 boost psi 3 + 4psi = 7psi 
Max boost is 24psi -3 psi = 21psi 

I have the controller setup for "Both" boost/P/W currently. 
Have it splitting 50/50 in the bias right now. 

So, I'm looking to see what you think about the baseline settings and where I could make some initial improvements. Additionally...do any of my numbers seem off (i.e. WOT P/W....is that too high?) 

Did the best I could in watching the controller while watching the road. I do want to setup the controller nicely. 

In playing with the intial settings, power delivery seemed very smooth and crisp...but didn't feel any punch, etc. 

Ate through 1/3 of the 3qt tank in pretty short order though... 

Hoping someone can provide some insight and/or if you need more data, point me in the direction...I'll gladly get it! 

Additionally, since the best maps will come from looking at both P/W and boost together...what should I bias the controller towards (currently have it at 50/50 for P/W and Boost). My understanding is that for smaller turbos it should be tweaked more towards P/W. So...should I be 60/40? 

Thanks in advance! Not looking for concrete advice, numbers, etc. as there are alot of variables...but looking to see if my settings are in the ballpark. Would like to start look towards advancing timing once I have it figured out. 

Tried to ask if I could check/log P/W in VagCom as well...still haven't gotten an answer there from the VagCom Tech forums... 

Joe


----------

